# Middletown, NJ Open Houses Sat Sept 19th



## RobertJohnDavis (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.njdivnmra.org/NJ_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos! We demand Photos! 

(Picture protesters with signs and police with riot shields. Indeed, an ugly scene.)


----------

